# Detailing newbie with lots of different polishes to hand



## briancope (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi,

I have a 2002 TT 225 Quattro in Pearl Green Metallic and the bodywork is in great condition as in it does not have any dings or scratches.

However, she needs a makeover so that I can remove the contaminants, swirls and a couple of very light surface scuffs that exist. I wash the car at least once a week but as far as detailing goes I don't really know where to start and finish.

I have the following hoard of products in my garage and I would really appreciate it if you could advise on what I should retire to the dustbin and what I should keep and in what order and method I should apply with the leftovers.

My current stock is:

Meguiars Quik Clay Detailing System
T-Cut Metallic Colour Restorer
T-Cut Rapid Scratch Remover (in a tube)

Meguiars NXT Tech Wax 2.0
MER Auto Shine 'The Ultimate Polish'
AutoGlym Super Resin Polish
AutoGlym Extra Gloss Protection

I also have a new 85mm dome polishing mop - is this safe to use to do a machine polish on a rechargeable drill and if so, at what point of the process would I deploy this?

Any help would be very much appreciated.

Brian


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi briancope,

Whatever you do with the other products, please, please, please don't use the mop on the electric drill.
It probably doesn't have a variable speed, and spinning it too fast using any product'll probably burn through the paint.

All the other stuff is useable, thought the T-cut probably has an aggressive cut.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

100% agree 
Lose the t-cut and don't go near your car with the electric drill

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## briancope (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks for your feedback, it is very much appreciated.

Which of the waxes that I have do you think is the best one for me to use?

Being a novice, do you think that I should be let loose with a machine polisher if I bought one? My cat likes to do a slam dunk on TT every now and again so I have a small number of superficial scratch marks that I would like to polish out.

I am quite happy to use elbow grease as opposed to machinery, hence I have the collection of T-Cut's although I am not sure that I want to get too abrasive. I don't think that TT has been detailed that much in the past so I am pretty sure that I have a good amount of paint to play with.

I am thinking that initially the way forward is this:

Two bucket wash and micro fibre towel dry
A full claying with Meguiars Quik Clay Detailing System
Another two bucket wash and micro fibre towel dry
A two coat polish with MER Auto Shine 'The Ultimate Polish'
A coat of AutoGlym Extra Gloss Protection

My concern is that I have missed a step where I do not address the slight swirls and the cats paw marks.

Any further advice would be most welcome.

Brian


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

briancope said:


> Being a novice, do you think that I should be let loose with a machine polisher if I bought one?
> 
> Brian


Start with this video, follow on with the other 3 and they will give you an idea of what can be achieved and how, you should be able to answer your own question afterwards 

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j ... 3015,d.ZGU


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

briancope said:


> <SNIP>
> I am thinking that initially the way forward is this:
> 
> Two bucket wash and micro fibre towel dry
> ...


You mentioned you have Super Resin Polish (SRP), I'd try that on a section in place of the Mer and see what you think...you can protect it with the NXT tech wax on top if you're happy with the result...you may find it gives a finish that's good enough without the cost of more expensive products and machines that need some learning to be competent with, HTH.
Regards
Ross


----------



## briancope (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks for getting back to me.

It's a great help as I think I now understand that the wax is a secondary coat to compliment and seal the polish?

I am tempted to do a very light going over with the T-Cut Metallic Restorer after the clay in order to resolve the swirling and the ginger tom's finger nail work.

What do you reckon?


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

briancope said:


> Thanks for getting back to me.
> 
> It's a great help as I think I now understand that the wax is a secondary coat to compliment and seal the polish?


Correct.



briancope said:


> I am tempted to do a very light going over with the T-Cut Metallic Restorer after the clay in order to resolve the swirling and the ginger tom's finger nail work.
> 
> What do you reckon?


I've used t-cut in the past and find it can leave a dull finish on modern paints that's difficult to polish out by hand, but if you must try it just do a small area and check it in GOOD light to see what you've got. The cat scratches may well be too deep to get rid of completely (don't ask me how I know! :? ), the little buggers can do a lot of damage!


----------



## paulw12 (Mar 31, 2015)

iv'e just used maguiars ultimate compound
http://www.halfords.com/motoring-travel ... ound-450ml
Its not too harsh and clear coat friendly, works well with just elbow grease and a micro towel on small areas.
The facella G3
http://www.halfords.com/motoring-travel ... quid-500ml
Seemed a little more abrasive, so more for deeper scratches maybe.


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

Out of that to to start with I would...

1.) Clay bar
2.) Super Resin Polish
3.) Extra Gloss Protect

Should get most contaminants off and seal the paint work pretty well.

Better to use elbow grease than but that mop in a drill. Bit too risky.


----------

